# Looking for manuals of the De Havilland Mosquito



## Kurtl (Jun 12, 2019)

Hi everybody,

has anybody a parts manual of the Mosquito? Or an maintenance manual and is willing to share?
Thank you very much in advance.

Regards,

Kurtl


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 12, 2019)

One maintenance manual is already on this forum


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 12, 2019)

It seems that the only IPC in curculation is one for a Swedish NF II. The document was compiled and is owned by the de Havilland Heritage Centre and s made available to restorers on request. I suspect they hold it very close to their chest.


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 13, 2019)

There are however some other parts lists in existence in Canada. I do not know how or if you can get access to these. Crimea River should be trying to access these manuals for the aircraft he is working on. They may be a recent listing on the catalogue. Best of luck to both of you and if you do get a pdf try and get permission to post here with a SCTMC watermark.
Results for 'kw:aircraft, parts, manual ti:mosquito' [WorldCat.org]

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 13, 2019)

We do have some of those listed in our possession. Very interested in the PR35 Spare Parts manual and will look into this. Our aircraft is one of only 6 converted to the PR version from the B35.


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 14, 2019)

Okay gentlemen,

I cannot find the maintenance manual on this forum - a link would be appreciated. I have seen the pilots flight operation instructions but this is not what we are looking for.
Before this is getting too complicated, I'll show you some pictures of parts from a crashed Mosquito PR Mk. XVI. I've done some field investigations for the relatives of the KIA crew. So I stumbled accross some parts that were found by locals some time ago. One piece of sheet aluminum is used inside a backing oven to keep the heat away from the main door. At first glance this does not look like an aircraft part but if you look closer you'll notice the rows of holes for the rivets. And there are some stampings on it as well. I would like to know on which section of the aircraft that part originally was used. See here:











Any suggestions are highly welcome. Regards, K.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 14, 2019)

I have over 3000 drawings in my possession and I took a quick look through. The figure in front of the "985903A" should be a letter but it's not obvious as to which one. I searched through all my drawings and could not find this number string. However, there are known to be over 20,000 drawings covering Mosquito parts so I have only a fraction of them. The part is almost certainly a mosquiot part though, the 98 corresponding to "DH98" which is the model number.

That said, there's not a lot of sheet metal on a Mosquito and it's likely that the part came from the engine cowl or nacelle.

EDIT: I also got no hits in my IPC for "985903A". If you are really keen on identifying this part, the People's Mosquito organization in the UK has all of the drawings and might be able to help you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic P (Jun 14, 2019)

There is a great service called Avialogs that has scans of numerous aircraft manuals and some training manuals for aircraft and engines of many countries. You can view the manuals online for free or download PDFs if you get a membership. 

They have a scan of the Erection and Maintenance Instructions for the USAAF’s F-8 model of the Mosquito. The F-8 is photo reconnaissance conversion of the B20 Mosquito made by de Havilland of Canada. 

The link to the F-8’s Erection and Maintenance Instructions ( T. O. No. 01-150JA-2) is below:

T.O. 01-150JA-2 Erection and maintenance instructions for Army model F-8 Mosquito Airplane

Avialogs page for Mosquito can be found at:

DH-98 Mosquito

Hope this helps. 

Vic


----------



## MiTasol (Jun 15, 2019)

Kurtl said:


> Okay gentlemen,
> 
> I cannot find the maintenance manual on this forum - a link would be appreciated.



PARTIAL USAAF F-8 (Mosquito) E&M manual I forgot it was incomplete but the link to Avialogs copy is also included.

Congratulations on the nice clean photos - Will make life much easier for anyone with the IPC to find your part


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 15, 2019)

I think you may have better luck contacting the chaps who are re-building the new Mosquitoes here in New Zealand - 

We have around 6 aircraft here left over from the post-war purchase by RNZAF from the UK & Aussie back in July 1946 of 80-odd Mosquitoes and one of them got together the 30,000 odd drawings and set-to & made the new moulds. His name is Glyn Powell, his company is called Mosquito Aircraft Restorations in Ardmore in the Auckland area of NZ - He has been building in tandem with another company there called AvSpecs who are a Specialist Warbird Restoration company and also Aerowood who produce the woodwork for the fin, tailplane & flaps -

Both Canadian Mosquitoes and one's brought by US owners like Jerry Yagen's FB.VI (KA114) and Paul Allen's T-III (TV959) have been made and are now flying -
In January this year we saw accomplished US warbird pilot Steve Hinton take Rod Lewis's FB.VI (PZ474) up for it's first post rebuild flight, bringing total new flying Mosquitoes worldwide to four with another two of NZ one's in the pipeline - Rod's one has gone being shipped to it's new home at the Lewis Air Legends in Texas, painted-up as an RAF Coastal Command 235 Sqn. Strike Wing aircraft (which looks awesome ! )

These people know the aircraft intimately and may know exactly what the panel is and this would assist you with your quest ~

Best of Luck


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2019)

Gemhorse said:


> ......Both Canadian Mosquitoes and one's brought by US owners like Jerry Yagen's FB.VI (KA114) and Paul Allen's T-III (TV959) have been made and are now flying......



What two Canadian Mosquitos would that be?

There is only one flying example in Canada and that is Bob Jens' former Spartan Air Services CF-HMJ finished to look like F for Freddie. It was not built in New Zealand but was restored by Victoria Air Maintenance in Canada and is now for sale. This is the only one of the 4 total flying that used much of the original wood components rather than newly fabricated ones.


----------



## Vic P (Jun 15, 2019)

The Mosquito being restored by the Windsor Mosquito Bomber group located with the Canadian Historical Aircraft Association (http://www.ch2a.ca/) in Windsor, Ontario, Canada apparently has the very first fuselage off of Glyn Powell’s moulds. It is still undergoing restoration so can’t be included in the number of flying Mosquitos, but I’ve seen discussion that the group is now planning on making it a flyable restoration.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 15, 2019)

Our group is working closely with the Windsor team and you are correct that they used Glyn's first fuselage. We have been loaning them parts so they can reverse engineer them. They are making some fairings out of carbon fibre and they presently have our ailerons. Very doubtful about any reports they will fly theirs.


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 16, 2019)

Thank you very much for the link to the erection manual. It is a very good source for details about the Mosquito aircraft.
I contacted the guys of Mosquito Aircraft Restorations and hope they find the time and interest to help us.
There are two more parts I saw last week. One has a number with a letter in front: D981858ND. There is also a round stamping with a "DH" on the same part. See here:


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 16, 2019)

And here is a third part: 
It was reported that one main tyre was separated from the wreck and rolled down the hill until close to a farmhouse. The farmer found the part, brought it to his house, disassembled it and used the rubber to support the sole of shoes. This was left in 2019:


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2019)

I recognized the item in post 14 right away as I had installed this piece in our Mosquito two months ago. It is a junction block located at the forward end the bomb bay that is a terminal for a number lines. I can't identify the systems specifically at this point as I'm not near the part but the block connects lines coming from various locations on the aircraft to lines running under the cockpit floor and up to the instrument panel. The pic below shows our aircraft prior to the start of restoration. The view is of what's known as "Bulkhead 2" which forms the separation between the cockpit and the bomb bay. The view is looking forward from the bomb bay and the part is circled.











Here you can see it in another Mosquito specimen. Note that the presence of this part identifies you aircraft as a bomber version as the Fighter Bomber and Night Fighter Mossies had a completely different configuration at this bulkhead and did not have this junction block.






The "DH" stamp is an inspector stamp. Each inspector carried his own unique stamp and acknowledged his inspection of the parts by applying his ID stamp.

As to the part in post 15, I can't ID that right now. A number would be helpful as would indication of the scale.


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 16, 2019)

The latest Issue 111, Vol 24, No.3 of Classic Wings, our 'warbird' restoration magazine mentioned recently finished Rod Lewis's FB.VI (PZ474), the Deputy Editor's article stated "that this aircraft was another outstanding addition to the world's airworthy Mosquito population, which currently stands at four, work on bringing two more NZ based examples into this select club is ongoing , with both Mosquito B-IV, DZ542 and T-III NZ2308, receiving expert attention -" (The latter one is I believe Glyn's own aircraft , apparently much sort-after by the Brits) -

I know of Bob Jen's ex-Spartan Air Service, probably the only originally complete Mosquito flying , a real tribute to the famous F-Freddie of 213 missions, tragically lost on tour around 1945 - It was perhaps an assumption on my part that there has been interaction between them and our NZ folk in restoring it , as indeed was the case with the Windsor Group obtaining the new fuselage , the first off Glyn Powell's moulds - Thanks for the update there Vic P ~

I haven't kept up to date on it's progress , again 'assumption' on my part that seeing these others here being completed & flying around , that indeed the Windsor Group would be "Restoring to Fly", as a static display did not seem to me to be the long-term plan there - These aircraft are almost as rare as rocking horse poo, they were supposed to be flyable - So many were chopped-up & scrapped out of the 7,700 odd that were originally built in UK , Canada & Aussie -

Our Classic Wings website & magazine keep us up to date worldwide on so much that's going on out there - I don't remember every detail as I don't internet all the time, ask Horse, he will tell you I'm not in all that often - One can get jagged on minor details and then find y'self having to spend half a night ironing it out...right ? - I'm just trying to share da news & help where I can by sharing da knowledge , right ? ... I'm just pleased to be able to help out Kurtl - I do have an airframe, systems and RAF wartime usage manual for FB-VI and can see similarities, perhaps hydraulic and pneumatic blocks and piping from the look of the photos but best those that are the experts help - AvSpecs are close by to Mosquito Aircraft Restorations in Ardmore too , they are the Main Men of the Restorations - There is also Ferrymead Aeronautical Society museum down in Christchurch , NZ - They have intimate knowledge of Mosquitoes also having made one static display from two old aircraft - So the best of good luck with the quest Kurtl ~

I was pleased when I received help years ago when tracking down an ancestor killed flying Typhoons in 1944 that I had read about , not long after I joined this website - My help came from across the world from the UK via his Sqn. Association - I was chuffed , they were really helpful & furnished me with photos and put him on the Honour Roll ~


----------



## Gemhorse (Jun 16, 2019)

Hey, there you go Kurtl , Crimea_River is right onto it ! - Good stuff !!


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 16, 2019)

wow, that is great! Thanks a lot for sharing that pictures. I guess this is part of the hydraulic- or pressurized air system. The aircraft was one of 435 Hatfield works built Mk. PR XVI versions. Sorry, but I'm far away from a Mosquito-Expert and I haven't read all the erection manual yet, but I believe the PR XVI used the bomb bay space to carry some of their camera equipment.


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 16, 2019)

unfortunatly the part shown in post 15 had no number or stampings on it. For me it looked like a chassis made of cast iron. It could have housed an axle hold by two bearings. Note the original color of the upper part. The lower part were kept oudside for many years....


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 16, 2019)

How big is it?


----------



## Kurtl (Jun 19, 2019)

approximate 25x10x10cm - I do not have the exact data but will have the owner to provide us.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 19, 2019)

OK thanks. Was the part originally in 2 halves or was the cut made by the owner?


----------



## Norm (Mar 19, 2020)

Kurtl said:


> Hi everybody,
> Kurtl, I just read this. I have several manuals and will upload them. Parts, Maintenance, etc.
> 
> has anybody a parts manual of the Mosquito? Or an maintenance manual and is willing to share?
> ...


----------



## Norm (Mar 19, 2020)

Kurtl said:


> Hi everybody,
> 
> has anybody a parts manual of the Mosquito? Or an maintenance manual and is willing to share?
> Thank you very much in advance.
> ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you Norm


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 25, 2020)

Thank you. A good clear copy.


----------



## Vic P (Mar 27, 2020)

Thank you Norm! I’ve been trying to find a copy of AP 2019 Volume I for a while.


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

Vic, not sure where you are located but many of the extant manuals and mod sheets are available for viewing and copying at the British National Archives at Kew. Unfortunately, they have not been digitized.


----------



## Vic P (Mar 27, 2020)

Crimea_River said:


> Vic, not sure where you are located but many of the extant manuals and mod sheets are available for viewing and copying at the British National Archives at Kew. Unfortunately, they have not been digitized.


Thanks for that but I’m in Canada so I can’t take advantage of that. I live in Ottawa (our capital for those not from here) and have started thinking about going into our archives for some documents.


----------



## Vic P (Mar 27, 2020)

This is great. I have thoroughly enjoyed going through it. I did notice it is missing the last two sections. Does anyone have those by chance? They are:

Section 10 - Electrical and Radio Installations

Section 11 - Armament and Equipment Installations. 

TIA

Vic


----------



## Crimea_River (Mar 27, 2020)

Same as the copy I have. Those two sections are missing in mine as well.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2020)

Vic P said:


> Thanks for that but I’m in Canada so I can’t take advantage of that. I live in Ottawa (our capital for those not from here) and have started thinking about going into our archives for some documents.



Hi Vic

You are mere kilometres from what is probably the worlds best collection of Mosquito manuals

According to worldcat.org the following Mosquito manuals are in Ottawa. There *are a lot *more - I left out most of the pilots notes

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2020)

I do not know why some are shown as attachments and some as thumbnails but that gives you a rough idea of what the Canada Science and Tech Museum holds.

If you are allowed to photograph these books here are a couple of hints on how to do a good copy with a smart phone

*Phone Scanner Stand*

There is a better one for bound books* It is in Japanese but the video is good enough to follow what to do * and includes diagrams
*.*
He has more detail in his blog but there is no link to it. I used MDF not styrofoam but what you use is your choice. I also scaled to folio pages which naturally results in lower resolution but is still reasonable with my Samsung.

There are further details here Book Shooter MK-V by Hiroshi Yanagisawa - DIY Book Scanner and a variant, in English, at

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## ThomasP (Mar 28, 2020)

Hey MiTasol,

Useful DIY stuff, thanks.


----------



## MiTasol (Mar 28, 2020)

I needed to research these because the National Archives of Australia's setup is totally useless. 




As you can see the manufacturers shades have been replaced with light card (manila folders). Add to that these shonky shades hang where they want (cannot be focused) and the proper bulbs have been replaced with the cheapest available instead of ones with the correct light spectrum.
The result is uneven lighting which produces results like these.





Their website says 





notice there is no mention of quality there 

And this is an example of their own digitizing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Vic P (Mar 30, 2020)

MiTasol,

Thank you very much for both the info on the manuals in my area and the DIY book scanner! I’ve been wanting to get to the museum’s library for a while but their hours of operation are not conducive to someone with a day job. But when I do get there, I hope to have made the book scanner that the Japanese fellow designed. That looks like a pretty simple and good performing design.


----------

